# Bellator 114 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 114 is in less than a week, March 28th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to play in a little contest... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the event starts (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. 



> Alexander Shlemenko (184.8) vs. Brennan Ward (184.4)
> Desmond Green (147.5) vs. Will Martinez (145.5)
> Matt Bessette (145.6) vs. Daniel Weichel (145.9)
> Brett Cooper (185.5) vs. Kendall Grove (185)
> ...











Picks sent by:

SmackyBear
AlphaDawg


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Somewhat roomed with desi. Been awesome to see him make it to Bellator. Hopefully he can keep winning. 

UB stand up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 114 pick results for...

AlphaDawg


> Alexander Shlemenko (184.8) :thumbsup:
> Desmond Green (147.5) :thumbsup:
> Daniel Weichel (145.9) :thumbsup:
> Kendall Grove (185) :thumbsdown:
> ...


SmackyBear


> Alexander Shlemenko :thumbsup:
> Desmond Green :thumbsup:
> Daniel Weichel :thumbsup:
> Brett Cooper :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> Rad Martinez defeats James Edson Berto via Decision, Unanimous
> Alexander Shlemenko def. Brennan Ward
> to retain middleweight title
> submission (guillotine choke) - Round 2, 1:22
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing everybody... congrats go out to ... SmackyBear he wins again!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits, Dude.

Close picks these last few weeks.


----------

